# Ink sample pack



## jskeen (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, other than the 4 for $4 samples, does anybody sell a pack of different ink cartridges?  Maybe one of the dealers for PR would consider just opening up 10 packs and doing one of each color if we could get 10 people interested in trying some new inks?

Just got my first FP conversion kit, (Thanks Lou), and am interested in what other colors are out there.


----------



## Monty (Apr 8, 2008)

Check out Anthony, aka PenWorks. He had 100 cartridges for $24 recently
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34708


----------



## jjudge (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is some more ink / ink sampler info ...

(edit: added levenger)

*Ink Samplers*

1- DCBluesman here
I think Lou is mixing up sets of Private Reserve ink catridges and selling them.
You'll have to search here.

2- Pear Tree Pens
I think someone posted about this. Its 4 inks of your choosing, for $4 ... comes in 4 vials (not cartridges)

3-Fountainpennetwork.com 
... has an ink "exchange" program. They post which bottles of ink they ahve and exchange small vials of ink with each other. Of course, you've got to use your pump/converter -- these aren't ink cartridges. 

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=127

4- Diamine inks 
I've not seen these available from the US places I buy ink, but Diamine produces "sets" of ink (cartridges, bottles)
See: http://www.diamineinks.co.uk/items.aspx?Category=66&id=0
This seems ripe for a "group buy" to save shipping costs.

5- Levenger
These stores are around in nicer malls and online.
Their cartridge sampler pack is $12. See www.levenger.com



*Ink - extra info for which you didn't ask*

If you know how a fountain pen works, you tend to want some nicer inks - for flow, useability, etc. Read some of fountainpennetwork.com's "Inky Thoughts" forum to get some info on various inks, colors, etc.

Our pens need "international" cartridges. There are a few types of cartridges that are weird (won't fit but only their pens): like Lamy.

There are some nice manufacturer's inks: Waterman, Parker, Aurora.
They are nice enough. Aurora Black, e.g., is well thought of as "the" black ink.

Private Reserve is very popular, large range of colors.
The pack of cartridges are about $6. When I sell a fountain pen, I tend to give a small sampler of a couple Private Reserve cartridges.

Noodlers is popular with some folks. I think they're in New England. I have yet to try them.

Diamine - I can never find. Maybe I should order online. *shrug*

J. Herbin is harder to come by (for me). I've only found their Verde/Green ink locally.
From a local Boston pen/ink store, I hear J. Herbin  has had problems keeping their suppliers stocked.


----------



## avbill (Apr 17, 2008)

this letter was a reply about different inks: from Pear Tree 
Pen company. hope you enjoy.

Hello Mr. Daniels:

So many questions!  I love the enthusiasm!  As you've discovered, there are so many different colors and types of inks - part of the pleasure of collecting is discovering all of their different characteristics.  Not that makes the frustration of a beginner any easier to swallow, I presume!

But believe me, I was just like you once.  I remember trying to find the "perfect blue" only to be disappointed time and again - this ink dried too slowly, this one caused my pen to skip, that one is too pale . . . and so on.  

I will share with you some of what I've learned over the years, but
remember, these are only generalities, as inks get re-formulated
periodically and new ones get introduced all the time.

As a general rule, the inks that have been best "behaved" in my pens are from Aurora, Diamine and Omas.  Aurora Black is extraordinarily popular and is a very good ink.  Their blue, oddly, is not as popular, but I find it to be an excellent ink.  Its color leans towards the purple, but it dries relatively quickly and flows well with minimal feathering on most papers.

Diamine has a wide assortment of inks.  Their Old English inks tend to be more pastel in color; the New Century line feature brighter, more saturated colors.  Sapphire Blue is one of my favorites, and their Woodland Green is as close to perfect a green there is (to me, of course!).

Omas Blue is also wonderful (can you tell I lean towards Blues?).  

Private Reserve inks are richly saturated, but do tend to dry slowly.  I am a big fan of Lake Placid Blue.  Stay away from Dakota Red.  It's had a horrible problem with SITB (stuff in the bottle), and I've stopped carrying it.  I do really like the Shoreline Gold quite a bit - a nice creamy yellow color, like Buttercup (another favorite).

Waterman makes very nice inks, too - very predictable.  Florida Blue is a blue ink, and not a purple, but a lot of people mix their Florida Blue with Waterman Purple to make a "Blurple" mix that is quite appealing.

Diamine Turquoise is excellent, but I prefer Mediterranean Blue - a tad more "punch" to it in my eye.  Your tastes may vary, of course.  Another nice Turquoise ink is by Pelikan.

J. Herbin also makes some nice inks, but they do tend to favor the pastel side - they flow well, but tend to write dry and are not richly saturated (with some exceptions - their Lierre Sauvage (green) is wonderful, and they make a gorgeous bunch of red and pink shades.  

I hope this was somewhat helpful - please feel free to email me if you have any other questions.

Kind regards,

James Partridge
The Pear Tree Pen Company


----------

